# What tire pressure for MK4 w/18x8.5 &18x9.5?



## usmcsteeler (Feb 22, 2008)

As stated above, anyone know? Running 225x40 fronts & 235x40 rears.


_Modified by usmcsteeler at 11:22 AM 3-24-2010_


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: What tire pressure for MK4 w/18x8.5 &18x9.5? (usmcsteeler)*

30-40 psi. I normally drive with my tires around 32 psi.
You can just look in your manual or gas cap for the recommended pressures. They don't change with tire size.


----------



## usmcsteeler (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: What tire pressure for MK4 w/18x8.5 &18x9.5? (JDriver1.8t)*

Ok, So I called tire rack. The guy calculated it and conclusion for a 1999-2005 gti running 18x8.5 front w/225/40/18 and 18x9.5 rear w/235/40/18, tires being performance tires, psi for front is 38 and rear is 38.5.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: What tire pressure for MK4 w/18x8.5 &18x9.5? (usmcsteeler)*

good luck with .5 psi increments, and keeping them. I'd personally shoot for 35-36psi all the way around.


----------

